# إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2008)

إختبر نفسك 



السؤال الاول 

انت رايح تزور خطيبتك فى طريقين الطريق الاول طوييييييل بس فيه مناظر طبيعيه جميله ...والطريق التانى اقصر لبيتها بس ممل جدا ..هتختار انهى طريق فيهم؟ 


السؤال الثانى 

فى طريقك وانت ماشى قابلت محل ورد قررت انك تشترلها ورد وانت رايحلها لازم تشترى عشرين ورده بس و فى لونين بس احمر و ابيض كام ورده هتجبها حمره و كام بيضه بس لازم 20 بس. 




السؤال الثالث 

لما رحتلها باءهفتح الباب اهلها هتنده عليها انت ولا هتستنى اهلها ينادو عليها؟ 



السؤال الرابع 

وانت جاى فى الطريق فكرت انها تكون فى البيت صاحيه ولا نايمه؟ 



السؤال الخامس 

تخيل انك رحتلها البيت و ملقتهاش هتسيب الورد على السرير ولا على الشباك؟ 


السؤال السادس 

وانت راجع بيتك بعد الزياره هتاخد انهى طريق تانى الطويل الحلو ولا القصير الممل؟ 










النتيجه 

نتيجه السؤال الاول 
اذا كان ختيارك للطريق القصير فده دليل على انك من السهل انك تقع فى الحب بسرعه وبسهوله 
اما اذا كان اختيارك للطريق الطويل فده معناه انك بتاخد وقت و بتفكر مليون مره قبل متدخل فى علاقه حب 



نتيجه السؤال الثانى 

الورد الاحمر بيدل على درجه عطائك فى علاقه الحب و الورد الابيض درجه اخذك من الطرف الاخر وعليك انك تحسبها كام % يعنى لو مثلا 15 ورده حمره و 5 ابيض هيبقى 75%تعطى و25%بتاخد والعكس لو كان 15 ابيض و 5 احمر 



نتيجه السؤال الثالث 

لو اخترت ان اهلها هما اللى ينادوها ده معناه ان اى مشكله هتقابلكو هتسبها تحل نفسها و مش هتواجهها ولو انت اللى نديت عليها ده معناه العكس 



نتيجه السؤال الرابع 

تفكيرك انها تكون صاحيه ده معناه ان الطرف الاخر ممكن يتغير عشانك ولو نايمه ده معناه ان من الصعب انه يتغير عشانك حتى لو فيها نهايه علاقتكم 



نتيجه السؤال الخامس 

لو اخترت انك تسيبه على الشباك ده بيدل على انك مش فارقه معاك انك تشوفها كتير ولا لاء اما اذا اخترت انك تسيبه على سريرها ده معناه انك بتحب انك تشوفها دايما. 




نتيجه السؤال السادس 

الطريق القصير هنا باءه معناه انت اد ايه ممكن تستمر فى العلاقه يعنى من السهل انك تنهيها يعنى مشواركم قصير و الطريق الطويل معناه انك هتستمر لاطول فتره ممكنه و انك مش من السهل انك تنهى علاقه الحب. ​


----------



## emy (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*


السؤال الاول 

انت رايح تزور خطيبتك فى طريقين الطريق الاول طوييييييل بس فيه مناظر طبيعيه جميله ...والطريق التانى اقصر لبيتها بس ممل جدا ..هتختار انهى طريق فيهم؟ 

_هختار الطويل اللى فيه مناظر طبيعيه جميله _
السؤال الثانى 

فى طريقك وانت ماشى قابلت محل ورد قررت انك تشترلها ورد وانت رايحلها لازم تشترى عشرين ورده بس و فى لونين بس احمر و ابيض كام ورده هتجبها حمره و كام بيضه بس لازم 20 بس. 


_هختار انه يكون فيه اللون الاحمر اكتر من الابيض_

السؤال الثالث 

لما رحتلها باءهفتح الباب اهلها هتنده عليها انت ولا هتستنى اهلها ينادو عليها؟ 

_هخليى اهله هما اللى ينادوا عليه طبعا_

السؤال الرابع 

وانت جاى فى الطريق فكرت انها تكون فى البيت صاحيه ولا نايمه؟ 

_ صاحى_

السؤال الخامس 

تخيل انك رحتلها البيت و ملقتهاش هتسيب الورد على السرير ولا على الشباك؟ 

_على السرير_
السؤال السادس 

وانت راجع بيتك بعد الزياره هتاخد انهى طريق تانى الطويل الحلو ولا القصير الممل؟ 



_الطويل الحو_
_انا عارفه ان الاختبار ده للولاد بس انا قولت العبها رخامه :smil12:_
_مرسى خالص خالص لحضرتك  على الموضوع الجميل ده_





​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسئله واجاوبه جميله جدا بس ياريت خطيبي يشوفها علشان اعرف رده
ميرسي يا قمر المنتدي علي موضوع الرائع والمتالق
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

شكرا كاندى 
على الموضوع الجميل
رغم انى غير مقتنع بالاسئلة ولا بالنتيجة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



emy قال:


> السؤال الاول
> 
> انت رايح تزور خطيبتك فى طريقين الطريق الاول طوييييييل بس فيه مناظر طبيعيه جميله ...والطريق التانى اقصر لبيتها بس ممل جدا ..هتختار انهى طريق فيهم؟
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههه

بس جميل

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسئله واجاوبه جميله جدا بس ياريت خطيبي يشوفها علشان اعرف رده
> ميرسي يا قمر المنتدي علي موضوع الرائع والمتالق
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك​



ميرسى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل

ويارب يارب خطيبك يشوف الموضوع

ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسعدك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> رغم انى غير مقتنع بالاسئلة ولا بالنتيجة
> ودمتى بود​



ليه يا وليم

غير مقتنع

حد زعلك هههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

بالزمة ابقى وسطيكم وحد يزعلنى 
كاندى
بالعكس انا ما رضيتش اقول رأى 
ووجهة نظرى لا تزعلى
وبالطبع لو سمحتيلى حا اقولة ونتناقش
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



وليم تل قال:


> بالزمة ابقى وسطيكم وحد يزعلنى
> كاندى
> بالعكس انا ما رضيتش اقول رأى
> ووجهة نظرى لا تزعلى
> ...



ماشى يا وليم

وانا فى انتظارك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

السؤال الاول 

انت رايح تزور خطيبتك فى طريقين الطريق الاول طوييييييل بس فيه مناظر طبيعيه جميله ...والطريق التانى اقصر لبيتها بس ممل جدا ..هتختار انهى طريق فيهم؟ 
بالقطع الطريق القصير ودة دلالة على الاشتياق ولن يكون ممل لانى انتظر لحظة اللقاء

السؤال الثانى 

فى طريقك وانت ماشى قابلت محل ورد قررت انك تشترلها ورد وانت رايحلها لازم تشترى عشرين ورده بس و فى لونين بس احمر و ابيض كام ورده هتجبها حمره و كام بيضه بس لازم 20 بس. 

هى وردة واحدة وتكون بتحبها فالقيمة ليست فى الكم او اللون وانما فى المعنى


السؤال الثالث 

لما رحتلها باءهفتح الباب اهلها هتنده عليها انت ولا هتستنى اهلها ينادو عليها؟ 
بالقطع لن اندة عليها احتراما لاهل البيت ولها لانها المفروض فى انتظار وصولى لانى بالقطع ساتصل بها
لاعلامها بزيارتى واعتقد هذا هو الاصول وتاخرها فى مقابلتى اكيد لسبب تصليح مكياج ....الخ

السؤال الرابع 

وانت جاى فى الطريق فكرت انها تكون فى البيت صاحيه ولا نايمه؟ 

بلا تفكير صاحية لانها تعلم بوصولى بأذن مسبق

السؤال الخامس 

تخيل انك رحتلها البيت و ملقتهاش هتسيب الورد على السرير ولا على الشباك؟ 
حتى لو تخيلت انها مش موجودة مش حا اسيب الوردة على الشباك لانى مش قيس واخد جيتارة وينادى
على ليلاة ولا طبعا على السرير لانها خطيبتى مش معشوقتى وساقدمها لاهل بيتها واذا ما كانوش كلهم 
فى البيت يبقى مش طايقنى واتكل على اللة وبالتلاتة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

السؤال السادس 

وانت راجع بيتك بعد الزياره هتاخد انهى طريق تانى الطويل الحلو ولا القصير الممل؟ ​اكيد الطويل حتى يطول معى عبق عطر اللقاء وكم كنت اتمنى الا اتركها وارجع لمنزلى 
اى نظام تماحيك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا كاندى 
لافساح صدرك لوجهه نظرى واذا لم تقتنعى بها فلتقولى لماذا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



> وشكرا كاندى
> لافساح صدرك لوجهه نظرى واذا لم تقتنعى بها فلتقولى لماذا
> ودمتى بود



بصراحه رد عجبنى اوى 

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا يا وليم

ربنا يوفقك

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## وليم تل (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*

شكرا كاندى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إختبار الحب ................. إختبر نفسك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
> ودمتى بود​



وانت طيب

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويوفقك​


----------

